# Mac Pro, CCO & Fragrance Outlet Haul (NYX)



## DownInAHole (Mar 23, 2009)

So I had loads of fun this past week, snatching as many goodies as I could afford, lol. 






CCO: Bare Study Paint Pot, Smoke & Diamonds Eyeshadow<br>
MACPRO: 15 e/s palette, Sour Lemon e/s, Blue Calm e/s, Perfect Topping MSF, Show Orchid l/s, Lollipop Lovin' l/s, Saint Germain l/s & some samples!<br>


I hit the CCO once more...<br>




Lemon Chiffon shadestick (at the CCO, can you believe it?), Blue Peep f/l, Blackground p/p, & Magnetique l/g.<br>





NYX: Beanie e/s, Sahara e/s, Opal e/s, Frosted Lilac e/s & Dolly Pink l/l


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice haul. that wierd that they would have the shade stick at the cco.


----------



## nunu (Mar 23, 2009)

Great haulage! Enjoy


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2009)

that's a nice haul and lucky find with the shadestick! i also love you're little tortoise things in the background of the picture! very cute


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice haul! How did Lemon Chiffon end up at the CCO so quickly? And the Blue Peep f/l and Magnetique l/g look amazing!


----------



## DownInAHole (Mar 23, 2009)

Maybe they had an overflow of merchandise at the stores so they sent them to the CCO? They also had the Red Velvet shadestick.


----------



## panther27 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice haul,Smoke n diamonds is beautiful


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow great finds!  Crazy about the S/S!  Smoke and Diamonds and Bare Study have been on my want list forever- wish they had them at my CCO!  Have fun with your goodies


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 23, 2009)

Great haul!!! I heard a of the shadesticks were there before they even went on sale for Sugar Sweet!! good Deal!!!


----------



## DownInAHole (Mar 23, 2009)

I know. I wish I could have found Cakeshop S/S.


----------



## hhunt2 (Mar 23, 2009)

I wonder is the Lemon Chiffon s/s was put in your CCOs shipment by accident. lol.  That would be so funny.  Or maybe it was from the overseas release (but when was the Sugersweet Collection released overseas? b/c Specktra's Color Collection page has no date for that release).

But good looking out for that one.  My dumbbutt might have walked by it. lol


----------



## Nelly711 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## choosychick (Mar 25, 2009)

niiiice! love that lipglass!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 26, 2009)

Lucky girl, enjoy your goodies


----------



## emeraldjewels (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome Haul!


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh, if Magnitique and Lemon Chiffon were at my CCO, I would snatch them up too! Have fun


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesome Haul, enjoy your Goodies


----------

